# Er, a small glittery haul?



## slowhoney (Dec 18, 2007)

I know I'm not 10 but I still shop at Claire's. Haha. Yes, yes I do.







Claire's Glitter Make-Up Case
Claire's Loose Glitter Stacks x2
Claire's Glitter Cell Phone Case
Claire's Glitter Gloss Set
The Body Shop Glitter Pot
The Body Shop Coconut Body Butter
The Body Shop Glitter Liner in "Diamond Night"
The Body Shop Metallic Liquid Eyeliner in "Gold Dust"
The Body Shop Rich Plum Shimmer Lip Balm
The Body Shop Born Lippy Satsuma Shimmer Lip Balm
The Body Shop Born Lippy Raspberry Lip Balm
The Body Shop Ultra Lip Gloss in "Molten Copper"
The Body Shop Red Glitter Nailfile


----------



## Hilly (Dec 18, 2007)

I just went to Claire's yesterday to get my tween neice some makeup. They have a lot of cool stuff!

Nice haul


----------



## n_c (Dec 18, 2007)

Cute haul...enjoy!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

SMALL?!?! LOL, I'm gonna steal that from you! I adore glitter!!! 
How I started, I'm going to be one big walking sparkle...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your haul!


----------



## pahblov (Dec 18, 2007)

I just moved from Victoria to Montreal, and I'm heartbroken that there are no Claire's here.


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 19, 2007)

be proud of where you get your sparkle glitter from, i still shop there for jewelry. cant beat those deals on the earrings.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, that's nice.


----------



## mariecinder (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks so cute! I'm attracted to glitter too.


----------



## user68 (Dec 19, 2007)

Enjoy! 

The Coconut Body Butter is one of my favorites, mmmm


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2007)

so cool! i love Claire's!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 19, 2007)

You are too cute!

All hail the glitter queen


----------



## gabi1129 (Dec 19, 2007)

lol. i love claires too! and i love all you goodies! im going to have to stop by local body shop and pick up that nail file! it is so diva!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 19, 2007)

How cute! Enjoy


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 19, 2007)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how is the The Body Shop Metallic Liquid Eyeliner in "Gold Dust" ive looked at it a few times on the site and it looks gorgeous! is it long lasting and does it look vibrant?


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

Enjoy.


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 22, 2007)

omggg I think im gunna start getting back into glitter lol I miss it


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 22, 2007)

oh so cute!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 23, 2007)

Great haul !! 

A Claire's store opened up in my city last year and they do have some cute stuff there


----------



## slowhoney (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_You are too cute!

All hail the glitter queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ehehehe. That's meeeeee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I'm sad. But it's kind of cool to have something so strongly associated with you. They best put glitter on my gravestone.


----------



## slowhoney (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how is the The Body Shop Metallic Liquid Eyeliner in "Gold Dust" ive looked at it a few times on the site and it looks gorgeous! is it long lasting and does it look vibrant?_

 
The colour payoff is fantastic! I didn't think it would be so great but I was impressed. As for the staying powder... pretty darn good! If you swatch it on your hand and let it dry and then rub it, nothing comes off on your finger (that's how I test these things in-store). I'd take a swatch picture for you but my camera is such crap that it wouldn't pick up the vibrancy well. :\


----------



## slowhoney (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_lol. i love claires too! and i love all you goodies! im going to have to stop by local body shop and pick up that nail file! it is so diva!_

 
It is the sexiest nail file on the planet! And I didn't think nail files could be sexy until I saw this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So yes, it's a must-have! 

Glad I'm not the only Claire's-lover!


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Great haul.


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Dec 27, 2007)

Whatever I'm almost 22 and I still shop at Claires..no shame, haha.


----------



## ninjakotte (Dec 27, 2007)

if its pink ando/or glittery, you can get it regardless of age ^^


----------

